

Moonlight 1.0 Release - bdfh42
http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2009/02/11/moonlight-1-0-release.aspx

======
bdfh42
More (technical) coverage here
[http://www.hanselman.com/blog/Moonlight10ReleaseOpenSourceSi...](http://www.hanselman.com/blog/Moonlight10ReleaseOpenSourceSilverlight10ImplementationOnLinux.aspx)

